# Convertible top cylinder R&R



## Flyboy (Sep 21, 2009)

Have a 69 GTO convertible. Bought pair new convertible top cylinders to replaec leaking. Cant find any info on how to replace. Nothing in shop manual, fisher manual or online forum search. Like everything else, just going to start taking apart and . Was hoping someone may have done this job and could provide any insight or a heads up of anything to watch out for? Thanks


----------



## TheBestVMan (Apr 19, 2010)

I have a 1970 GTO convertible and the 1970 Fisher Manual has a whole section on convertible repair. I have just changed my cylinders and it's not a hard job.
1. Remove the back seat.
2 Remove interior side panels
3. Remove top bolt of piston
4. Remove main bolt in middle of cylinder
5. Remove and quickly replace the 2 lines from the old cylinder to the new one. I say quickly since fluid will lead out once disconnected.
6. Replace main bolt and top bolt, operate convertible top switch to open piston so holes will line up.
7. In the trunk, remove the top's motor rubber plug with flat screwdriver and add transmission fluid as needed until it overflows.
8. Operate top a flew times to bleed and top off fluid.
9. Replace plug and everything else.


----------



## Flyboy (Sep 21, 2009)

TheBestVMan said:


> I have a 1970 GTO convertible and the 1970 Fisher Manual has a whole section on convertible repair. I have just changed my cylinders and it's not a hard job.
> 1. Remove the back seat.
> 2 Remove interior side panels
> 3. Remove top bolt of piston
> ...


That's just what I was looking for, thanks. I was wondering whether I could do it without draining, sounds like if I am fast enough swapping lines I can. Will go back to Fisher manual to take another look. Thanks for response!


----------



## TheBestVMan (Apr 19, 2010)

No need to drain the pump. Just keep dirty rags under the cylinders when moving the lines.

Good luck.


----------



## blackplate65 (May 10, 2011)

be carfull with the lines kinking and the routing of the lines but u should not loose that much fluid on the replacment of the cylinders


----------

